# Eclipse:Problem



## valentina2013 (19. Okt 2015)

Hi,

ich versuche mein Programm in Eclipse zu debugen und nach zwei Mal drucken auf "step into" bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung:Source not found. Und unten ein Button: Edit Source Lookup Path...

Habe im Internet ein wenig recherchiert und anscheinend ist das ein Pathproblem. Wenn ich auf Edit Source Lookup Path...klicke bekomme folgende Optionen:
Archive
External Archive
File system Directory
Java Classpath Variable
Java Library
Java Project
Workspace Folder
Habe alle ausprobiert(also als Path hinzufügen), aber ändert sich nichts.

Hm, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen? Bin verzweifelt ;-(

Lieben Dank


----------



## Joose (19. Okt 2015)

Du musst Eclipse einfach sagen wo der Source Code der zu debuggenden Klasse liegt.
Hier eine Anleitung wie das funktioniert: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/122160/is-there-an-easy-way-to-attach-source-in-eclipse


----------



## valentina2013 (19. Okt 2015)

danke für deine Antwort, ich versuche es gleich. Vorhin noch etwas: habe ohne Eclipse compiliert(console-Linux) und habe folgender Fehler bekommen:
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: MyThread2 (wrong name: nlp/MyThread2)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass1(Native Method)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.defineClass(ClassLoader.java:800)
   at java.security.SecureClassLoader.defineClass(SecureClassLoader.java:142)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(URLClassLoader.java:449)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$100(URLClassLoader.java:71)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:361)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(URLClassLoader.java:355)
   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
   at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(URLClassLoader.java:354)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:425)
   at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Launcher.java:308)
   at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:358)
   at sun.launcher.LauncherHelper.checkAndLoadMain(LauncherHelper.java:482)
mist, habe anscheinen  was gelöscht ;-(


----------



## Thallius (19. Okt 2015)

Naja wie soll Eclipse denn in den Source springen wenn es nichtmal die Klasse findet?


----------



## valentina2013 (19. Okt 2015)

danke jetzt geht es wieder ;-)


----------

